# Cementboard Siding



## mswift (Nov 2, 2012)

I need to repair some cracks in my cement board siding.  I had hoped to have a siding company or handyman do the work but for various reasons that hasn't worked.

Can the cracks simply be caulked, sanded and painted or is there another method?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcometo the site. Depending on what damage you have. It would most likely be better to replace the cracked peice. Can you post a photo.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 3, 2012)

Cracks in Hardie siding, have never seen this exept the top corners near the ends so yah a pic is defenitly needed here


----------



## mswift (Nov 4, 2012)

The damage was done by recently licensed driver.  Fortunately there's enough of a void near the corner that there would be no damage to the structure - it's just the siding.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 4, 2012)

You could just fill it with paintable caulk that's made for concrete siding but if you change out the corner molding you are half way to the whole repair.


----------



## kitchenhouse (Jan 7, 2013)

1. Clean the damaged locality of the siding with a cleaning solution of 1/2 cup trisodium phosphate and 1 gallon of water. Use a supple bristled brush to clean the cracked locality, removing all dirt and debris from the damage location. Rinse the siding with clean water to remove soapy residue.

2. blend the latex-modified cementitious patching compound according to the manufacturers directions in a little bucket. The consistency of the compound should be rigid sufficient to contain on the tip of a putty knife.

3. Fill the crack with the compound utilizing the brim of the putty blade. Push the compound solidly into the chink. somewhat overfill the chink with the aggregate. Scrape the exterior of the chink with the edge of the putty blade to grade the aggregate with the surrounding surface.

4. Wait three hours for the compound to cure. Keep the exterior of the aggregate moist by squirting it with a mist of water if it starts to dry. permit the compound to therapy for 24 hours.

5. decorate the patched locality the identical color as the rest of the siding in order to blend the patch in with the surrounding cement fiber exterior. permit the decorate 48 hours drying time before moving the surface.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jan 25, 2013)

Have that licensed drivers insurance worry about the repairs.


----------

